# Digestive Enzymes



## starwoman (Jul 15, 2007)

Hi. I have recently started useing digestive enzymes, and find they have helped with the gas, inflammation and dirrhea, you have to take at least 2 with every meal/////////////Cheers,Starwoman


----------



## wearyone (Jul 8, 2007)

Hi Starwoman - I asked this on another post before I saw this post by you. What kind of digestive enzymes are you taking? Just curious as I always thought they were more for IBS-C. Wearyone


----------



## starwoman (Jul 15, 2007)

Hi Weary One,It doesnt make one feel completely well, but it can help, I have found that taking Betaine Hydrochoride acid is helful..............for the gas......I would also like to know more about your probiotics.Cheers,Starwoman


----------



## wearyone (Jul 8, 2007)

Hi Starwoman - Thanks for the info on the digestive enzyme you are taking - will keep that in mind. You asked about my probiotics. I started Align (bifidobacterium infantis) the end of July so am two months into it and it has definitely helped by eliminating D. However, I still have stools that are too soft and too many (3-5 day), so I am still looking for improvement. I started FemFlora (Lactobacillus rhamnosus GR-1 and Lactobacillus reuteri RC-14) by Swanson which is for vaginal and urinary health, but it just gave me yeast infections so I had to stop it. It did coincidentally help a lot with the IBS-D in that it really firmed up the stools, so I was sorry to have to stop it.My next trial will be with Florastor, which is a yeast probiotic (saccharomyces boulardii), as so many have said it has helped them. If I have a problem with yeast infections with it I will have to stop it also. But I don't expect to, as it is a different kind of yeast. I am starting this on Friday.Also bought Symbion (bacillus coagulans, bacillus subtilus, enterococcus faecium) and will try that after I see how the Florastor is going for a couple of months, as there is no contraindication to taking more than one probiotic. I think it's all largely trial and error, so good luck should you decide to go this route! Wearyone


----------



## starwoman (Jul 15, 2007)

Hi Weary One,I welcome your replies. I have already tried Florastor but it was an australian brand but it was S Boulardii, and I only tried l course, but I hstill have the wretched diarrhea.I will be interested to hear about your experiments though...........and I look forward to hearing from you.Take care,Starwoman


----------

